# Fort Gordon Hunting Shoot



## watermedic (Aug 7, 2015)

Come out and join the fun!! 

August 30, 2015

9AM-2PM


View attachment 3-D ARCHERY FLYER  2015.pdf


----------



## drandolph (Aug 11, 2015)

ttt


----------



## olinprice (Aug 13, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## olinprice (Aug 14, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## drandolph (Aug 16, 2015)

ttt


----------



## olinprice (Aug 18, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## olinprice (Aug 19, 2015)

This is always a fun shoot guys and gals y'all come on out


----------



## olinprice (Aug 23, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## watermedic (Aug 24, 2015)

We have some great prizes from Copper John, Vortex and local vendors!

Don't miss out on this!

Remember hunting set ups only!

Screw in points, no binoculars or sight magnification!


----------



## olinprice (Aug 26, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## watermedic (Aug 28, 2015)

Almost time!!


----------



## drandolph (Aug 29, 2015)

Course is ready and hopefully the weather will be okay. lets see if those hunting bows are ready!!!


----------



## watermedic (Sep 1, 2015)

here are a couple pics












[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dgmeadows (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry I missed it guys.  Best of luck this hunting season, and hopefully I'll see you more often at the 3Ds in 2016.


----------

